# Anyone Interested in Meeting in Southern Cali?? Seriously?



## JasonAnthony31 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok..I'm going to give this one more shot. 

Would anyone here be interested in meeting? It can be just a few people, or if more than a few people are interested, that would be great. Previous attempts have been made to establish some sort of an initial meeting, but for various reasons, nothing ever became of it. One last shot on my part.

I am willing and eager to establish some sort of a meeting where we, as fellow SAD sufferers, can meet and just get to know each other and talk and hopefully help each other out with this thing. I live in the Cerritos/Lakewood area and am open and flexible in terms of where and when. There are a number of large parks in the local vicinity which would make good meeting spots -Recreation Park in Long Beach; El Dorabdo Park in Long Beach; Liberty Park in Cerritos; Regional Park in Cerritos, e.t.c. Or, a meeting could take place at a cafe, bookstore, the beach, whatever. I'm open and flexible.

Please, only respond if you are really interested in following through.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I am somewhat interested, but it really depends on how many people would come, where, and when.


----------

